

Ask HN: What phone do you use? - humility


======
r3bl
Sony Ericsson K800i.

No, I'm not kidding. I always carry around my laptop and/or my tablet (which
has no SIM support), so I only need a phone in my pocket to check the time (I
don't like carrying anything on my wrist), send SMS and call people (people in
my area are usually responding to those more quickly than on Skype, Facebook,
Viber or whatever).

------
huehue
For the past two years I've been using a Nexus 5, which I never really liked
(should have gotten the LG G2 instead) because of the average build and camera
quality.

Then Google bricked it with the 5.1.1 update, so while waiting for the
replacement to arrive I got a cheap Lumia 535 that I'm loving so far.

Fast forward one week, Nexus 5 replacement arrives, and updating to the latest
version bricks it again (this time a soft brick :)

Having realized that Google is apparently packed with morons I'll stick with
Windows Phone for a while. Looking forward to the upcoming Lumia 940 or the
successor of the Lumia 1020.

------
mobiplayer
A Lumia 1520 (personal) and a Lumia 930 (work), although the latter is usually
in my backpack or drawer.

If I'm working I'll be at my desk and easily reachable through many channels
other than mobile phone. If I'm not at my desk it usually means I'm not
working, hence not going to pick up your call or checking work email :) There
are of course exceptions, I'm not an unreasonable jerk :)

------
Scarblac
Nokia 108 (just a phone). I decided last December that smartphones were more
bad than good for me.

~~~
CrackpotGonzo
how are you liking it? are you missing any features? do you still feel that
smartphones are more bad than good?

~~~
Scarblac
Many friends use Whatsapp, so it's harder for me to stay in touch with groups.

Other than that I haven't missed it much. I spent way too much time browsing
various sites with it, now I have more attention for the people around, and I
actually read books.

------
sjs382
Droid Mini side-grading to a Droid Maxx this week, because of battery life.

I'm currently on Verizon, but this phone is GSM compatible too, and I plan to
switch to TMobile soon (though, I've planned this for months. Inertia and all
of that...).

------
veddox
Samsung GT-S5230 (terrible, but it works (mostly))

I want to switch to the Ubuntu phone soon (BQ Aquaris E4.5) - does anybody
have any experience with that?

------
partisan
IPhone 5s.

------
Avalaxy
Nokia Lumia 930.

~~~
humility
Are there enough apps in Windows store?

~~~
Avalaxy
Enough in the sense that I've got everything I need, but not enough in the
sense that I have everything I want.

~~~
ofcapl_
+1 for this. If You need the phone for Calling/SMS/social communicator/Car
navi then IMHO WP8 devices are great for such tasks.

------
ofcapl_
Nokia Lumia 735

------
canadaj
Nexus 6

------
gusmd
LG G3 titanium running CM 12.1. The 5.5" QHD screen is awesome.

------
jaegerpicker
iPhone 6 Plus

~~~
humility
is it worth the size?

~~~
jayturley
IMHO yes. It makes one-handing game-playing a pain, but for videos, walls of
text, and the like, I love it. Disclaimer: had a Samsung Note II and hated it.
So clearly it's not the form factor that was bugging me...

------
lsiebert
Samsung Galaxy s3, rooted and running cyanogenmod.

------
icpmacdo
2nd Gen Moto G. Waiting to grab the iPhone 6+S

------
J_Darnley
None

------
jayturley
iPhone 6+

------
FlyingLawnmower
Nokia Lumia 1520

------
miguelrochefort
Nokia Lumia 520

------
emilburzo
Alps A9

